# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh >  Mua Condotel nghỉ dưỡng Cocobay Đà Nẵng - Cam kết lợi nhuận gấp đôi lãi suất tiền gửi NH. LH: 0909809196.

## nganmai68

nghệ tái tạo sức khỏe hàng đầu Việt Nam (Wellness Condotel).
- Condotel có kiến trúc độc đáo với những đường cong tuyệt mỹ và Wave Hill hoành tráng.
- Condotel – vị trí đắc địa nhất Cocobay, sở hữu khu trượt Tuyết lớn nhất Việt Nam.
- Sở hữu dễ dàng Condotel biển 4* chỉ với 720 triệu.
- Áp dụng công nghệ tái tạo sức khỏe tại mỗi căn hộ đem lại từng khoảnh khắc tuyệt vời khó quên cho Du khách.
- Sở hữu bể bơi tràn bờ vô cực tại tầng 3.
- Chính sách ưu đãi ngân hàng SHB.	
- Hỗ trợ lãi suất 0% tới khi bàn giao căn hộ (khoảng 18 tháng).
- Cho vay tới 95% giá trị căn hộ nếu có tài khoản đảm bảo khác với tài sản hình thành trong tương lai.
- Được ngân hàng SHB phát hành chứng thư bảo lãnh cam kết tiến độ dự án trên toàn quốc.
Cơ hội đầu tư sinh lời:
- Cam kết tỷ suất sinh lời tối thiểu 12%/năm trong 8 năm (Kể từ thời điểm nhận bàn giao căn hộ).
- Cam kết thuê lại căn hộ trong 20 năm/căn hộ.
- Tặng 15 đêm nghỉ dưỡng tại căn hộ và sử dụng dịch vụ Spa đẳng cấp quốc tế tại Center lớn nhất Việt Nam.
- Diện tích căn hộ: 45m2 - 180m2.
- Giá tốt từ Chủ đầu tư.
Hotline Phòng KD Chủ đầu tư Empire Group: 0909 80 91 96.
Email: info.cocobayempire@gmail.com

http://cocobay-condotel.com/Untitled-design-7.jpg

----------

